# PowerPoint Vorlagen



## Klang (18. Oktober 2004)

Hey Leutz,  

ich such schöne Vorlagen für eine PowerPoint Präsi. Nicht diese Standard Dinger. Ich habe schöne Bsp. im Internet gefunden, welche alle Geld kosten. Ein Versuch diese nachzustellen scheitert am Nichtkönnen. Hat jemand nen guten Link auf eine Seite wo Hobby PowerPointer ihre Werke ausstellen und als kostenlosen Download anbieten?

_MfG Karsten_


----------



## samragga (18. Oktober 2004)

hier findest du vll was brauchbares sind auf jedenfall kostenlos.

http://www.brainybetty.com/MENUPowerPoint.htm
http://www.soniacoleman.com/templates.htm
http://www.maniactive.com/powerpoi.htm
http://www.animationfactory.com/


mfg samragga


----------

